# free lance la TV sur ORDI pour non dégroupé et dégroupé



## pascalformac (1 Août 2007)

Bonjour
C'est officiel 

Free lance l'acc&#232;s &#224; un bouquet de cha&#238;nes TV accessibles sur son ordinateur
par navigateur

*Qui?*
Abonn&#233; Free NON d&#233;group&#233; et d&#233;group&#233;

pas de changement de CGV ni rien &#224; valider

*Quoi?*
Les cha&#238;nes : France 2, France 3, France 4, France 5, Arte, Direct 8, NT1, NRJ12, LCBFM TV, TV5, France O, Al Jazeera.
Les cha&#238;nes sont encod&#233;es en MPEG4 H264 afin d&#8217;assurer une qualit&#233; de diffusion optimale.

*Comment faire?*
Encore assez peu d'infos 

mais concretement voici ce qui est conseill&#233; ( POUR MAC)
pour PC j'ai pas l'info

- firefox 
- charger le web browser plugin VLC (web browser plugin, pas le player )  standard ( sur le site VLC)
VLC web brower plugin pour  Mac OSX PPC et macintel
- aller sur ce site l&#224;
http://tv.freebox.fr

il y a une option plein &#233;cran

saisie perso



-
Attention 
1- ce n'est pas exactement le multiposte TV usuel
c'est un bouquet accessible via navigateur Web

2- ca marche mais ne vous &#233;tonnez pas si votre ordi rame ou freeze
( ce fut le cas chez moi lors de 2 essais, le 3 &#232; moyen)

A suivre , avec pr&#233;caution

source
Communique de presse illiad  lien PDF

edit

selon le site macfree.free.fr
cela marche avec firefox 
et Safari 3.0.2 Safari 3.0.3
source
http://free.mac.free.fr/


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2007)

je poste &#224; part volontairement

ce serait interessant de voir si c'est accessible aux gens non abonn&#233;s Free
( je vois pas pourquoi ce serait brid&#233; , apr&#232;s tout c'est un portail d'acc&#232;s)

Si des non free pouvaient tester  et nous dire ce serait sympa


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2007)

Je suis dégroupé free mais en bout de ligne (affaiblissement de 40db) et donc pas assez de débit pour freetv. Par ce biais, ça marche impec  . Bien sur la définition en plein écran est pas géniale. Il y a un décalage d'environ 5s avec la 'vraie' TNT, je pense que c'est normal, le temps de réencoder et émettre le flux.

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment sortir du plein écran autrement qu'en quittant firefox. 

Et merci pour le tuyau. J'ai l'eyeTV d'Elgato, mais la il y a déjà trois chaines de plus, et pour peu que freeélargisse son offre ->


----------



## miaou (1 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je poste à part volontairement
> 
> ce serait interessant de voir si c'est accessible aux gens non abonnés Free
> ( je vois pas pourquoi ce serait bridé , après tout c'est un portail d'accès)
> ...



il paraît que ça a marché au début ,pendant un certain temps ,et que maintenant ça ne marche plus......
a suivre.....


----------



## apenspel (1 Août 2007)

Free devrait d&#233;barquer en Belgique, je l'attends !


----------



## Laurent_h (1 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> selon le site macfree.free.fr
> ...




Marche avec Camino 1.5 parfaitement


----------



## Laurent_h (1 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment sortir du plein écran autrement qu'en quittant firefox.




Double-clic sur l'écran


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2007)

Bindidon, ça marche  

T'as trouvé ça où ?  :bebe:


----------



## maousse (2 Août 2007)

comme toujours avec vlc (plugin ou app.) 

(pour le double-clic, je parle)


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je poste à part volontairement
> 
> ce serait interessant de voir si c'est accessible aux gens non abonnés Free
> ( je vois pas pourquoi ce serait bridé , après tout c'est un portail d'accès)
> ...



Pas accessible depuis chez neuf, et l'inverse également.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2007)

Bon ben chez moi &#231;a plante lamentablement&#8230;

Safari 2.0.4 quitte, j'ai envoy&#233; le rapport &#224; Apple&#8230;

Firefox plante plus grave car oblig&#233; d'&#233;teindre avec le bouton d'alimentation&#8230;

Mac G5 20", OSX 10.4.9&#8230;

vlc-plugin-0.8.6c-powerpc install&#233; et ordi red&#233;marr&#233; ensuite&#8230; 

D'ailleurs o&#249; se localise t'il celui l&#224; ?

J'avais mis &#224; jour VLC hier avec la version 0.8.6.c

ADSL &#224; moins de 500 m&#232;tres du n&#339;ud

Si vous avez des id&#233;es&#8230;

PS : Je vais faire le test cet apr&#232;m avec le Macbook pour voir&#8230;

Re-PS : Finalement j'ai install&#233; sur le MacBook et l&#224; &#231;a fonctionne plut&#244;t bien, m&#234;me en mode plein &#233;cran&#8230;

Par contre j'ai pas install&#233; VLC en version 0.8.6.c&#8230; Le souci sur le G5 pourrait-il venir de l&#224; ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Firefox plante plus grave car obligé d'éteindre avec le bouton d'alimentation


idem chez moi avec un des  essais ( FF d'avant le dernier 2.0.0.6) , encore en 2.0.0.5
et comme indiqué plus haut, ca marche sur les safari 3
Pour les 1 .3 et 2 je ne risquerai même pas le test...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> idem chez moi avec un des  essais ( FF d'avant le dernier 2.0.0.6) , encore en 2.0.0.5
> et comme indiqué plus haut, ca marche sur les safari 3
> Pour les 1 .3 et 2 je ne risquerai même pas le test...


Ben sur le MacBook avec Safari 2.0.4 (419.3) ça tourne impec


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2007)

Pardon, j'avais oublié de préciser ma config :rose:

Donc ça marche (ou ça n'a pas encore planté, au choix ) avec Imac intel, 10.4.10 et FF 2.0.0.5 + plugin vlc 0.8.6.c

Je n'ai pas essayé avec Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2007)

je viens de tester  sur panther,
FF,  shiira 122 et ..safari 1.3.1
et à ma surprise...  , ca passe  
( bon ca plante parfois , mais ca passe)


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon ben chez moi &#231;a plante lamentablement&#8230;
> 
> Safari 2.0.4 quitte, j'ai envoy&#233; le rapport &#224; Apple&#8230;
> 
> ...


Marche impec sur 10.4.9 + imac G5 +

VLC 0.8.6c
Safari 2.0.4 (419.3)
Camino 1.5


Dos Jones a dit:


> D'ailleurs o&#249; se localise t'il celui l&#224; ?



/Library/Internet Plug-Ins



Dos Jones a dit:


> J'avais mis &#224; jour VLC hier avec la version 0.8.6.c
> 
> ADSL &#224; moins de 500 m&#232;tres du n&#339;ud
> 
> ...




ADSL &#224; 3600 m&#232;tres du n&#339;ud
Pas d'id&#233;es sauf &#224; virer les prefs VLC


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2007)

Merci pour la réponse  

Pour le plugin j'avais trouvé l'emplacement avec une anomalie dans ceux présents.

Ils avaient une icône générique et sur les infos c'était spécifié "Disk Inventory" comme logiciel d'ouverture

J'ai passé un coup d'ONYX pour remettre tout cela d'aplomb mais sans résultat après redémarrage

Je vais lorgner du coté des préférences, sinon je joindrais le rapport de bug de Safari dans lequel j'ai rien remarqué de particulier


----------



## DeniX (2 Août 2007)

sitôt lu sitôt installé et ça marche avec Safari et Firefox


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse
> 
> Pour le plugin j'avais trouvé l'emplacement avec une anomalie dans ceux présents.
> 
> ...



En fait, moi je l'ai installé à la main en explorant le contenu du package d'install du plugin VLC et ne posant que le VLC PlugIn.plugin dans le dossier /Library/Internet Plug-Ins

Je préfère faire ça, comme ça je sais exactement ce qui est installé sur mon Mac.

Et je suis en 10.4.10 (pas 9 :rateau::rateau


----------



## FloMac (2 Août 2007)

B'soir
Idem 
l'istallation du plug pose probl&#232;me
camino lent et plante 
Firefox me fait une petite fen&#234;tre a l'ouverture qui dispara&#238;t aussit&#244;t
et plante aussi
j'ai vir&#233; le plug puis remis pareil
leger mieux apres 3 red&#233;marrages

en exemple mais recherche sur altavista video n'aboutissent plus !!!

a oui au fait

tv.frebox

j'ai que le son 
c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien

d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu le service est engorg&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2007)

On avance


----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2007)

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; pascalformac.


gna gna gna  
Bon merci Pascalformac.
Fonctionne pas trop mal (enfin les 2 3 tests que j'ai fais) avec 10.4.9, firefox 2.0.0.6...
C'est ma femme qui va &#234;tre contente (prononcer avec l'accent d'un c&#233;l&#232;bre inspecteur.)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

je viens de tester en revoyant " garde &#224; vue" en plein &#233;cran
( cette fois via Demeter un mod de Shiira)
zero probl&#232;me


----------



## lhenry3 (3 Août 2007)

Ca marche super chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2007)

Test r&#233;ussi sur iMac Intel, 10.4.10 1.1 avec Safari 2.0.4 et Firefox 2.0.0.6 

PS : je suis abonn&#233; chez Free.


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je poste &#224; part volontairement
> 
> ce serait interessant de voir si c'est accessible aux gens non abonn&#233;s Free
> ( je vois pas pourquoi ce serait brid&#233; , apr&#232;s tout c'est un portail d'acc&#232;s)
> ...



Lu sur MAC ADSL

_Le site freebox.fr n&#8217;existe que sur les freebox car c&#8217;est la freebox qui fait office de serveur http, ftp et streaming. C&#8217;est le meme principe que Freebox TV donc on ne peut utiliser que VLC ou son plug-in pour regarder les programmes_. 

&#231;a ne marcherait donc pas avec un autre FAI que Free. 
Mais comme je suis sur Free, je ne peux pas confirmer :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

vu ailleurs 
test chez des non free = niet
" acces denied " blabla


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2007)

Il est bien évident que ça ne peut marcher si on est pas chez Free, même pas je me serais posé la question

Par contre pour mon souci sur le G5 j'ai réinstallé OSX (10.4.9) sur un DD externe firewire et là ça fonctionne.

Virer les préférences de VLC n'ont pas eu d'influence  

Par contre il semblerait que Macromedia Flash Player soit en cause dans le plantage mais bon vu que c'est installé un peu partout dans le système je rechigne à virer, en plus faut être en root pour le faire


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

il y a des desinstalleurs flash officiels au besoin
voir le site macromedia


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2007)

Merci, mais après test, il semble que cela soit plus complexe

En pièce jointe le dernier rapport de bug

libsystem serait en cause mais c'est dans quoi ce machin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2007)

Pas chez free : impossible d'y accéder 403 forbitten


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci, mais après test, il semble que cela soit plus complexe
> 
> En pièce jointe le dernier rapport de bug
> 
> libsystem serait en cause mais c'est dans quoi ce machin ?



Et par hasard, sur un compte vierge de test, ça fonctionne ???


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Et par hasard, sur un compte vierge de test, &#231;a fonctionne ???


Pas encore pens&#233; &#224; &#231;a, je teste d&#232;s que possible, pas avant demain pour une r&#233;ponse &#224; priori&#8230; 

*Maux d'Edith :* Vite fait j'ai test&#233; sur un autre compte de test et non administrateur et &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien&#8230;  

Donc c'est pas syt&#232;me&#8230;  

Maintenant va falloir que je compare dans les deux comptes pour trouver ce qui diff&#232;re&#8230; :mouais: 

Sur celui ou &#231;a ne marche pas, j'ai au d&#233;marrage OSX Planet, Snapz Pro, et ClearDock dans les APE&#8230;

Serait-ce des pistes ?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

Abonnement free d&#233;groupage total :
Ca marche nickel sur macpro 10.4.10 avec Safari 2.0.4 et FF 2.0.0.6


----------



## fredus (9 Août 2007)

Salut,

Chez moi &#231;a marche nickel en 10.3.9 MAIS... une fois ferm&#233; la fen&#234;tre de visualisation, impossible de quitter l'appli utilis&#233;e ( j'ai essay&#233; avec safari, firefox et directement dans VLC). Obliger de passer par le menu pomme - forcer a quitter.
J'ai reinstall&#233; VLC et le plugin // J'ai fait des copies du plugin vlc present dans le dossier "internet plugins" du systeme et celui de l'utilisateur. Tout ce que j'ai obtenu c'est que je n'ai plus le message comme quoi l'appli a quitt&#233;e inopinement. &#224; la limite je preferai.
Je me doute que le pb vient de VLC mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire....
Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e.

PS : Si il vaut mieux ouvrir un autre post sur ce forum pas de probl&#232;me


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

tu n'es pas le seul
Chez beaucoup , en phase utilisation ca passe  ou ca plante.
Et ensuite une fois sur 2 quand on veut quitter soit ca plante tout seul , soit faut forcer &#224; quitter ( et parfois t'as les.... 2  )
Chez moi ca le fait avec tous les navigateurs

Et tu as sans doute raison la cause est probablement VLC ( les derniers sont, on le sait,  assez plantog&#232;nes quelqu'en soit l'usage)


----------



## fredus (9 Août 2007)

Bon. Ben merci pour ta réponse Pascalformac.
ça me rassure un peu de savoir que c pas ma config qui donne des signes de faiblesses...
C quand m^me dommage parce que sinon je trouve que ça marche super compte tenu du debit de ma ligne .


----------



## Cafefroid (9 Août 2007)

On peut avoir le m&#234;me bouquet de cha&#238;nes qd on est chez Neuf ou (ex) Club-internet.
Dans VLC, faire "ouvrir un flux r&#233;seau" et coller l'url dans le champs propos&#233; : <http://televisionsurpc.neuf.fr/televisionsurpc.m3u>. Ca marche tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

Cafefroid a dit:


> On peut avoir le m&#234;me bouquet de cha&#238;nes qd on est chez Neuf ou (ex) Club-internet.
> Dans VLC, faire "ouvrir un flux r&#233;seau" et coller l'url dans le champs propos&#233; : <http://televisionsurpc.neuf.fr/televisionsurpc.m3u>. Ca marche tr&#232;s bien !


non 
pas le m&#234;me
c'est un bouquet different , celui offert par leneuf pour les gens chez leneuf, avec des chaines communes et d'autres  differentes ( comme  euronewws , liberty tv etc)

edit 
et tu devrais le savoir tu as pondu un sujet d&#233;di&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis tenter la lecture depuis un autre compte, chez moi ça fonctionne très bien depuis un autre compte mais pas depuis le principal

J'me suis pas encore penché sur le problème :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

Service fluctuant 
hier ca marchait, ce jour- dimanche-inacessible

( et vous?)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Service fluctuant
> hier ca marchait, ce jour- dimanche-inacessible
> 
> ( et vous?)



je confirme !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> je confirme !


Moi aussi.


----------



## DeniX (19 Août 2007)

idem
Safari cant open the page http://tv.freebox.fr/ because it could not connect to the server tv.freebox.fr


----------



## teknoground (13 Septembre 2007)

c'est la premiere fois que j'essaye et ça marche bien, ça fait plaisir!! (j'ai free mais je suis pas dans un coin ou jpeux recevoir les chaines, débit pas assez élévé)

merci beaucoup au fofo macgé :rose:
ça m'ennervait de pas avoir accès à un service compris ds mon abonnement a free!

j'vais pouvoir regardé des concerts sur france4


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2007)

je signale que selon la newsletter Aduf, face aux nombreux soucis ( gels de flux- freezes le soir  ou inacc&#232;s &#224; l'url, HS ) free "aurait" agi.
Ca semble &#234;tre partiellement exact 
Depuis quelques jours moins de phases de  freezes ou d'inacc&#232;s


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2007)

petit up
Hier le flux s'est coupé net
(et est encore HS sur mon ip)

et chez vous?
l'un de vous pourrait il tester?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> petit up
> Hier le flux s'est coupé net
> (et est encore HS sur mon ip)
> 
> ...



Tout marche bien chez moi , même hier soir ( tard) tout marchait bien .
Tu vas louper la messe ce matin , dommage .


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2007)

merci
mais chez moi toujours rien
( et ce sur divers comptes utilisateurs)
Aucun accès à l'url

il doit y avoir des zones touchées d'autres non


----------



## Laurent_h (25 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci
> mais chez moi toujours rien
> ( et ce sur divers comptes utilisateurs)
> Aucun accès à l'url
> ...



IDEM chez moi...:mouais::mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2007)

ils ont du changé un truc dans la gestion

car j'ai fait un hard-reboot ( debranché x5) 
et  la tv est revenue


----------



## DeniX (25 Novembre 2007)

Safari ne peut ouvrir la page « http://tv.freebox.fr/ » car le serveur a inopinément interrompu la connexion, ce qui se produit parfois lorsquil est occupé. Vous serez peut-être en mesure douvrir la page ultérieurement.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2007)

je viens de  réessayer et ca marche
Au vu de vos posts à mon avis ca vient de chez eux

 je ne sais pas si le hardreboot a résolu "quelque chose "- logiquement  la tvfree par navigateur ce n'est qu'un accès url  +plug VLC web
  et ca n'est pas forcément lié sauf s'i la gestion du plug a été modifiée dans le firmware

 mais je constate que chez moi ca a réglé la question
tentez la manip


----------



## DeniX (25 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> car j'ai fait un hard-reboot ( debranché x5) et  la tv est revenue



même manip et maintenant c'est bon


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2007)

fausse réussite me concernant

de nouveau HS  ce soir


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

up
Quelqu'un y accede  , par exemple ce mardi soir?
perso c'est encore HS


----------



## Laurent_h (27 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> up
> Quelqu'un y accede  , par exemple ce mardi soir?
> perso c'est encore HS



OK pour moi ce soir :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

intriguant  d'autant que t'es à Paris aussi
chez moi ca mouline mouline 
(encore que c'est pas forcement la même route ni le même serveur qui bossent)

edit
ca vazouille
là j'ai soit rien
 soit ca 
( je le mets histoire de sourire devant la barre de progression et le magnifique rendu d'image video hihihihi)
)




-
donc ca sent le serveur qui flageolle


----------



## Laurent_h (27 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> intriguant  d'autant que t'es à Paris aussi
> chez moi ca mouline mouline
> (encore que c'est pas forcement la même route ni le même serveur qui bossent)
> 
> ...



Ouais...
J'sais pas trop car le serveur doit être le même, non ?
Pour la route, OK, c'est pas forcément la même, mais le serveur ?
En tout cas ce soir, c'est OK


----------



## DeniX (27 Novembre 2007)

Pour moi pas de soucis c'est OK


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

21h50 >>> ça mouline......

safari, MAJ faite à l'instant.... léopard à jour.....


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2008)

up
et vlan ca recommence
depuis quelques jours que ce soit en ligne via navigateur
ou directement dans VLC
ca part en carafe

comme souvent avant l'amelioration,  vers 22 h

et là en ce  moment même rien
 HS


----------

